# What dog sould I get



## rocketdog (Apr 22, 2008)

I am looking for a dog.I have two dogs.A medium dog named Dixie and a big dog named Tucker.I am look for a small dog.I want a puppy.I do not know what kind of dog I should get.I have a big house and a big yard. I am looking for a lap dog who will play with my two other dog.what should I get? I am hoping for a pug baby.Are they good dogs???


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

Well what else could you tell us about your type of dog aside from being a "lap dog" and good with other dogs?

Size? (How small is small)
Shedding?
Trainbility?
Exercise Requirements?
etc. 

A lot can go into finding the right dog.
If your working full time or going to school, do you have a plan set in place to potty train the new puppy?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I recently met my first Havanese. I don't know much about the breed but this particular dog was very playful with the big dogs and didn't seem as fragile as a lot of smaller dogs. It might be worth researching the breed. Plus, she was just adorable (and I generally don't like small dogs)


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Before you get a Pug, be sure to research the health problems the breed is prone to. Pugs are cute, but they can be high-maintenance as well. Because of their short noses, they have problems if they're too active as well, because they can't breathe easily when they're excercising hard. Some can also have eye problems.

My strategy is to look up all the possible negatives of a breed, and see if you are personally willing/able to live with them, before choosing a breed. That way there won't be any bad 'surprises'.

There are quizzes you can take to see what breeds may suit your lifestyle the best. Here is one of them: Dogfinder


----------



## Pegasus (May 29, 2008)

Please Please research the breed before you make the commitment. Too many people forget to do this and go on 'looks' of the cute puppy...but puppies grow up to be adults. 

for instance, I have 2 beagles....I love the breed, medium size, loyal...but they can NEVER be let off leash unlessed in a fenced area, and they are known for howeling..although my 2 dont...we knew exactly what we were getting into and we are not dissapointed!

Good luck


----------

